# Half planted Betta breeding tank



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

There have always been benefits to having live plants in breeding tanks, but sometimes (especially for bubblenesters) if the eggs fall into the substrate, the parent fish cannot "rescue" the eggs. So, I came up with the idea of a half planted tank. I cut a piece of acrylic to fit into a ten gallon tank, then glued it down with silicon glue. One half is filled with Aquasoil, a sponge filter and plants, while the other half is just the glass bottom, a styrofoam cup, and some java moss.

















I will post more pictures of the tank with the plants in it later.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Very cool!
I'm assuming that you'll only fill the tank up to the plexi line at the beginning?
It'll really help out at feeding time for the first couple days, because the newborn frylets won't have to chase the food supply around a whole 10g tank.

Do you have pics of the pair are you planning on trying in there first?

Let us know how it goes! I thought to do something like this, but nowhere near as classy. I was just going to set one tank inside a larger one.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

The day that I posted this thread, my bettas spawned. The fry are now free swimming, I am sparingly feeding liquid food. There are about 35 fry, and most have disappeared into the java moss near the cup, although a couple can be seen zooming around near the surface of the water.

I filled the tank to about two inches over the plexiglass so that the entire tank would be filtered, and the female could go and hide in the plants (even though she never did). Tonight I will try to post pictures of the tank w/ plants when I get home.

I will also put up pictures of the pair. Sadly, the female some how jumped out of her transportation cup (even though it had a lid, I guess she fit through the hole), and she died.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your female, but i wish you the best with her fry. I cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

Bettas are awesome fish in my opinion. I set up a 5 gallon tank fairly heavily planted with hygro poly - no CO2, dim light. It was a fun tank. I raised a batch of betta fry in this tank til they were big enough to trade.


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Wowee, I want to see pictures of this one!

I breed bettas too, but my spawn tanks are simply barebottom. Kind of makes my room ugly, but didn't think I had any other choices.  Maybe if this turns out well, I can do likewise.


----------



## riverspryte (Sep 16, 2006)

Pictures might take a while, my computer's started having issues with uploading pictures, but I am trying. Sorry. 

The fry are doing well so far; they are very active in the evening. I love watching them scoot around!! They are so cute.


----------

